# Raspberry Peach Delight...Low Fat, WW Points, Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 11, 2003)

:P 
Raspberry Peach Delight 
WW Points 
Exchanges 
Serves 15 
A. Reed 

1 prepared angel food cake (8 inches), cut into 1-inch cubes 
1 pkg (.3 oz) sugar-free raspberry gelatin 
1 cup boiling water 
1 cup cold water 
1 can (16 oz) reduced-sugar sliced peaches, drained and halved 
3 cups cold fat-free milk 
1 pkg (1.5 oz) sugar-free instant vanilla pudding mix 
1 carton (8 oz) frozen reduced-fat whipped topping, thawed 

Arrange cake cubes in a 13x9x2 inch dish. In a small bowl, dissolve gelatin in boiling water; stir in cold water. Pour over cake. Arrange peaches over gelatin. 

In a bowl, whisk milk and pudding mix for 2 minutes or until slightly thickened. Spread over peaches. Top with whipped topping. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours before cutting. 

One serving equals:Calories 133; Fat 2g; Chol 1mg; Sodium 260mg; Carbs 24g; Fiber trace; Protein 3g ++++ Exchanges: 1 starch, 1 fruit ++++ WW Points: 3


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2003)

Phyllis,

I have wondered where you were - I would scour the site to find your recipes you posted while I was gone.  Thanks for posting this one and hope to see you many times.


----------

